# 60cm Shallow in-situ



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2012)

60cm shallow in kitchen by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Jun 2012)

Stunning george, Im a fan of the Stream or shallow pool effect that this gives. I also saw the close up details too and loved this relaxing scape.

I also have just invested in a grobeam, should be good to see how it performs.

Regards


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2012)

Thanks very much.

All the best with the lighting. I've been using for a couple of years and have found it to be excellent in most areas. The weakest area is probably colour rendition, especially reds. Some folk don't like the design but I really like it, especially suspended from the ceiling.


----------



## Antipofish (7 Jun 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks very much.
> 
> All the best with the lighting. I've been using for a couple of years and have found it to be excellent in most areas. The weakest area is probably colour rendition, especially reds. Some folk don't like the design but I really like it, especially suspended from the ceiling.



George, how would you say the TMC mini 500 LED compares to this light in terms of colour rendition ? Have you had any experience of that one  ? I have one coming for my nano.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jun 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks very much.
> 
> All the best with the lighting. I've been using for a couple of years and have found it to be excellent in most areas. The weakest area is probably colour rendition, especially reds. Some folk don't like the design but I really like it, especially suspended from the ceiling.



Thanks George,
I was suprised by how bright and white  the colour of the light was compared to the fluorescent bulb in an ADA mini M.
Colour of the LED lighting looks very edgy and sharp, Im hoping with a heavy ryuoh stone / manzanita hardscape this should give a nice effect.

Regards,


----------



## twg (7 Jun 2012)

Hi George,

What are the dimensions of this setup?

Thanks


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> how would you say the TMC mini 500 LED compares to this light in terms of colour rendition ?


Too blue for my taste. As you're aware, it's designed for marine with 10000K and a blue LED.



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Thanks very much.


You're welcome. Let us know how you get on.



			
				twg said:
			
		

> Hi George,
> 
> What are the dimensions of this setup?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

It's 60 x 40 x 25cm.


----------

